# Bypass Hot Water Heater



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Is it necessary to buy a kit to bypass the hot water heater or not? I haven't been out there to investigate on what's going on there. Our last camper had been converted---had a kit on it.Then last winter all I did was blow out the lines. This year I am going to do the antifreeze thing ansd was wondering where to get a bypass kit if I need one. Thanks


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

No need to buy the kit the Outback comes with the bypass on it. If you don't bypass the heater plan on buying 6 extra gallons of antifreeze.

John


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I am glad I don't have to install that! What a deal----now all I need is the antifreeze pump---------------------------thanks


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Buy the kit the hooks up the the trailer waterpump.Put the hose in the antifreeze bottle and turn on the switch.

John


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

For winterizing, which is easier to do; just adding the anti-freeze to the water tank and turning on the pump, or connecting a hose to the pump inlet? I would think just dumping a few gallons of anti-freeze into the water tank would be easier and less messy then disconnecting fittings to the pump. Is one method preferred over the other? Roughly how much anti-freeze is required to fill all the pipes in the water system on a 21RS?
Thanks for the info. It is all good stuff.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Adding the winterizing kit is very easy. You unscrew one fitting on the pump, add the bypass valve in between the pump and the hose fitting and thread it back together. Shouldn't take more than 15 minutes to to do the job. Makes winterizing very easy and uses less antifreeze. With our 21rs I use about 2 gallons.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

shaela21 said:


> For winterizing, which is easier to do; just adding the anti-freeze to the water tank and turning on the pump, or connecting a hose to the pump inlet? I would think just dumping a few gallons of anti-freeze into the water tank would be easier and less messy then disconnecting fittings to the pump.
> [snapback]57011[/snapback]​


I was told not to dump antifreeze into the water tank. Supposedly, the outlet pipe (to pump) is not completely on the bottom of the tank. This would make flushing the antifreeze (dewinterizing) very difficult.

Don't know if it's fact...cause I don't dump it in the fresh tank. I bought the little hose, and simply hook it to the (already furnished) outlet on the pump. A little more to do, but very simple.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Winterizing - I just put the Outback to sleep for the winter









Hot Water tank - Used the bypass valve & opened the drain plug. (plug is left out)
Holding tanks - Dumped and rised them all
Drains - Opened both low points and open all taps
Water system - The Winterizing kit works great. It comes with a 3 way valve - no tools required and is installed only once. I lengthened the hose that it came with so that I do not have to hold the antifreeze while the water pump is working.







I let up surge tank fill up with antifreeze (2gals) & than I open all taps, including the outside shower & "john" until it was the pretty pink colour. I re-opened the drains until I saw pink again. The 3rd gal I poured into all of the traps.
Batteries - Kept inside in the basement on wood.
Outside - Just a good wash & parked it beside my garage

Thor


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, thank you very much. It sounds simple enough and so I will give it a try. I am waiting till I get back from a trip (non-camping type) and if I can get one more camping trip, then I will. If not then I will do the anti freeze thing.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

One note on the anti-freeze winterizing valve installation. DO NOT look too closely at the valve as it will confuse you. The arrows point the wrong way. Just install per the instructions (thats the piece of paper with pictures and writing on it







) and all will be well. Once installed the anti-freeze can be added without spilling a drop or getting it where it is not needed. My 28rss only takes a gallon to winterize.


----------



## Art Cuscaden (Jul 31, 2005)

Greetings from the Pacific Northwest! action Well, it is time to put eh baby to bed for the winter... This is my first year and the first time to winterize. SO I have been reading this board with great interest. Where is the water pump in the 21RS?








Is the hot water heater by passed?








I have read that it is necessary to remove and check the valve on the ciyt water connection is that necessary as well?









One other thing are there issues with the wheel bearings? I have one that is currently being replaced by the dealer. My guess there is only about 8000 miles on the trailer since we bought it last December.
Since I'm a newby all the help I can get is appreciated!

Art


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Art Cuscaden said:


> Greetings from the Pacific Northwest! action Well, it is time to put eh baby to bed for the winter... This is my first year and the first time to winterize. SO I have been reading this board with great interest. Where is the water pump in the 21RS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Art - Welcome to the Forum.

I will leave the pump location to a 21 rs owner but the hot water tank bypass is on the cold water inlet to the tank. So locate the tank and the cold water inlet is the bottom connection. The check valve in the city water connection does not need to be messed with if you use the procedure to blow the water lines out with air first. If you do not have a compressor you can lift the check valve to back feed the anti freeze into that line but they are easy to destroy. I would rather see you disconnect the city water hose in the trailer on the pump outlet to drain the water from it. Just remember to relieve any pressure in the system prior to disconnecting any lines.

As for wheel bearings. More details are needed on that one and it may be better to post it under its own topic. There are no issue with them per-say but there are failures from time to time. Please post all the symptoms that led you or your dealer to believe the bearing was bad.

Happy camping


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Art

Congrats on your new Outback








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

We are glad to have you onboard.









Thor


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

This is what I wrote up last year on winterizing...
Winterizing
Worked for me last year. Did the same this year.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Art
If my memory serves me right.
The water pump is under the couch.

Don


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Art Cuscaden said:


> Greetings from the Pacific Northwest! action Well, it is time to put eh baby to bed for the winter... This is my first year and the first time to winterize. SO I have been reading this board with great interest. Where is the water pump in the 21RS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have an 05 21RS. The water pump is located under the right side of the couch. You will need to remove a cover panel to get to it.

To get to the bypass valve for the water heater, remove the drawer under the closet by the entry door. This will give you reach in access.

Always good to see another Outbacker, Especially another 21RS
















Good camping, Post often

Dreamtimers


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

shaela21 said:


> For winterizing, which is easier to do; just adding the anti-freeze to the water tank and turning on the pump, or connecting a hose to the pump inlet?


I had no clue last year so I dumped antifreeze into the tank. Well, it took 5 gallons before the pump would draw anything from the tank. Of course it then took another couple of gallons to actually push antifreeze thru the system. And then in the spring it took lots of rinsing of the fresh water tank to diminsh the antifreeze aroma and taste.

I already have the bypass kit for this year.


----------



## NJDevilsFan (Jul 19, 2005)

Art,

I bought a 26RS in July and I think you will find this website very helpful.

We had a wheel bearing issue on our third trip. The trailer had only about 50 miles on it. The bearing failed and was smoking very badly. Would have been disasterous if a trucker had not alerted me to it. After replacing the bearing, I took it back to the dealer and had him repack all the bearings. He said the trailer chassis was likely a 'Friday build.' It appears the bearings were not packed at the factory, just greased with a gun. The dealer advised Keystone does not build the chassis, but receives them built and then builds the box. My dealer also admitted that he should have caught that in the PDI and apologized for that.

No problems since the repack. We have been to the Coast and over the Cascades since then, although I will admit I check the wheels often on those trips. - Jon


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I dumped antifreeze into the tank


That would certainly work, but you don't want to do it that way. Takes a lot of flushing to make you fresh tank ok in the spring.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Kenstand said:


> shaela21 said:
> 
> 
> > For winterizing, which is easier to do; just adding the anti-freeze to the water tank and turning on the pump, or connecting a hose to the pump inlet?
> ...


Live and Learn...


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Vdub

Thanks for the directions they were really helpful. The fittings on my pump are different than yours but was able to get a hose and a connector at the local hardware store for $5 to fit mine and I am ready when it comes time to winterize after deer season







.


----------

